# Which boot is a potential winner for me?



## Reynouts (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

Apprantly I am riding in too big boots for 5 years already. 

I have been modifying the boots until the biggest pain went away in the years.
I added a thick sole under the liner and using some superfeet soles.
But reading up on this topic on this forum, I realize the boots are way too big and it's time to get it right!

Current boots: K2 Raider 42,5 EU / 27,5 Mondo

Today I measured my feet using the method described by @Wiredsport :notworthy:
Seems that I am indeed riding wrong boots that are 1,5/2 sizes too big for me.
Should have measured this way 5 years ago..

Right foot: length = 25,7cm / width = 9,3cm
Left foot: length = 26,0cm / width = 9,1cm

I got a bit of a high arch in my feet.

I am looking preferably for double BOA styled boots with middle-of-the-road flex (allmountain-freestyle oriented).
Snowboard shops "close" to me are selling the following BOA boots:

Shop 1
- 32 Lashed Double BOA
- Burton Concord
- Burton Photon
- Burton ION

Shop 2
- 32 Lashed Double BOA
- Vans Aura
- K2 Maysis
- Ride Lasso

Haven't fit one of them yet, but am wondering if one of these boots could suit my feet (keeping the width and arch of my feet in mind).
Maybe I need to find different shops with more choice, or also look at speedlace system boots.

Any suggestions for which boot could suit me or other boots I really should look into?

Thanks! :snowboard3:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Go to the shops and try them on. They're all good but only your feet will know which are right.
I would ay you can eliminate the Photon and Ion; IMO they are more on the stiff side of medium stiff. I really like my K2 maysis and I would say theyre a true midflex..the Conda system is good for some, hated by others. I like the Ride Lasso that I tried on. If I were buying new boots today, they would be a strong contender.

For arch, plan on investing in some good insoles.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^this^

Seriously,.... try them *All* on. Only way you're gonna know. 

As far as useless opinions from total strangers go,... > I have wide feet /w a high arch & instep. I've been riding 32 ST Boas for 5 seasons. IMO, 32's seem to b better at accommodating larger volume feet. :dunno:

I Sized down from 10.5 to 10's last season. (....wired's boot sizer puts me in a 9.5 but I can't make that work comfortably due to foot pain from sum _seriously_ mis-shapened dogs!!!) :laugh: :blink:

I wanted a stiffer boot than I was riding so I went with the 32 Binary Boas. I like them a lot.


----------



## Reynouts (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks. I would really like to try them all, but I like to make a choice which shop could be the one with the best options for my feet. They aren't very near. 

What I didn't find yet is if the width of my feet is normal, wide or narrow and which boots accommodate this.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

For all mountain freestyle, you can remove the Ions as well.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Reynouts said:


> Thanks. I would really like to try them all, but I like to make a choice which shop could be the one with the best options for my feet. They aren't very near.
> 
> What I didn't find yet is if the width of my feet is normal, wide or narrow and which boots accommodate this.




Definitely figure out your width before. Check the wired thread and then measure your foot. It’ll help you figure your stats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynouts (Sep 18, 2014)

kriegs13 said:


> Definitely figure out your width before. Check the wired thread and then measure your foot. It’ll help you figure your stats.


Already measured that (see my OP).

Right foot: length = 25,7cm / width = 9,3cm
Left foot: length = 26,0cm / width = 9,1cm


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Reynouts said:


> Already measured that (see my OP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oops. My bust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

